# rapido 7099



## flybywire (Dec 12, 2008)

thinking about a 7099 from BH has any one got any hints tips warnings about this one on a fiat engined chassis

cheers

Mike


----------



## alli (Feb 22, 2008)

we had one of these and i cant fault it. It seems alot more roomy than lots of other models, with the side acess to the large bathroom. Perfect in every way and you wont be dissapointed. I would buy another one in an instant if we could afford it. Didnt want to sell the last one but had to. We did a straight 10K miles in ours and travelled europe and didnt have one problem, never felt cramped and the shower was better than most sites. i am jealous....


----------



## longtemps (Nov 3, 2007)

The only concern I would have would be ongoing warranty work. In todays economic climate some retailers must be seen as more vulnerable than others and Rapido to my knowledge is only available from two sources in the UK.


----------



## flybywire (Dec 12, 2008)

yes i was surprised to see there are only 4 dealers in the england


longtemps said:


> The only concern I would have would be ongoing warranty work. In todays economic climate some retailers must be seen as more vulnerable than others and Rapido to my knowledge is only available from two sources in the UK.


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

*Rapido 7099*

We are now on our second Rapido, having bought our first one in April 2001. Covered 55,000 virtually trouble free miles in the first one and another 7,000 in the latest one. Very impressed with the overall build quality of both vans. The few problems that we have experienced have mainly been failure of individual components such as oven ignition or stuck valve in the loo. Our new one is on the Fiat 2.3 / 130ps. Other than reverse it drives very well. If you are not familiar with the 'judder in reverse' saga on the latest Fiats look it up on the other threads. Strongly recomend you go to Wokingham Motorhomes : they really look after you.

Cheers

Colin


----------

